# A dreaded 'what camera' thread for you to ponder.



## Patrice (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi folks and esteemed forum members,

I never thought I'd do this but I'm turning to you for help with a camera purchase. I was given a Praktica slr kit which includes a number of cute little 'B' mount lenses, some of which are East German Zeiss. E-Bay and Amazon indicate a wide variety of adapters for these to any number of mirror less small format cameras. I'd like to get a pre-owned body to play with these interesting little lenses but the choice is nearly limitless and I know practically nothing about any of them. Hence my dilemma. Which to get with a ridiculously low initial budget of $200?

Pat


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2014)

Used Sony NEX body is probably achievable in the $200 range at the right vendor's site.


----------



## ristretto (Aug 11, 2014)

Which PB mount lenses do you have? The Prakticar ones were Japanese. I've seen some digi adapters - Sony NEX/Canon DSLR?


----------



## ristretto (Aug 11, 2014)

Patrice said:


> . Which to get with a ridiculously low initial budget of $200?
> 
> Pat



For that price, I'd go 10D or old Rebel body. Probably enough market with EF mount to offer HK adapters.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 11, 2014)

The Olympus E-PM2 is a lovely little camera that fits your budget new.  See this link:  

E-PM2 | eBay


Adapters  @ this link:

Praktica B to m4/3 adapter | eBay


Reviews of Camera @ this link:

https://www.google.ca/search?q=e-pm...hannel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=5Q_pU-f2NsOD8QfjzoCoCA


----------



## MOREGONE (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah, like Derrel suggested I would be looking for NEX cameras. I see them with lenses on my local craigslists for 180-230 somewhat commonly. With lenses.

Look at that, decided to do a quick check and sure enough hd sony nex-3 alpha camera


----------



## justingrainge (Sep 2, 2014)

I think for that budget your best bet would be a 2nd hand rebel, plenty available on ebay...


----------



## gsgary (Sep 2, 2014)

justingrainge said:


> I think for that budget your best bet would be a 2nd hand rebel, plenty available on ebay...



:er: can you read the post again


----------



## gsgary (Sep 2, 2014)

My friend that owns almost every Leica rangefinder swears by his Panasonic G1


----------



## Patrice (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions folks. I added some cash to the $200 budget and got a G Loomis 6wt 9' fly rod instead. 

(A bad day fishing is better than a good day at most other things - with exceptions)


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 3, 2014)

Patrice said:


> Thanks for the suggestions folks. I added some cash to the $200 budget and got a G Loomis 6wt 9' fly rod instead.
> 
> (A bad day fishing is better than a good day at most other things - with exceptions)



What the H!  You can use the camera year round but not the fly rod.  

We will be down across the river from you in Broadlands later this month but I guess I will not be showing you the ropes on an Oly camera.  :er:


----------



## Patrice (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey Ron,

Are you coming down east for the fall salmon run and/or the fall striper keep season? If'n you got the chance give us a dingle, would be a pleasure to meet over a timmies and shoot the chit. You can have a sweet looking East German Zeiss 135/3.5 for your troubles.


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 6, 2014)

Patrice said:


> Hey Ron,
> 
> Are you coming down east for the fall salmon run and/or the fall striper keep season? If'n you got the chance give us a dingle, would be a pleasure to meet over a timmies and shoot the chit. You can have a sweet looking East German Zeiss 135/3.5 for your troubles.



We will be going to Moncton first for a few days as Jeanne has three brothers there & then to the cottage in Broadlands, the old homestead.  I will need your phone # in order to contact you when we get there.


----------

